# Download rhinestone files for templates



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am looking for others or companies that are able to create download files. I have a cutter to make my own templates, but I can't afford a stand a lone rhinestone program at this time, and some other programs uses coreldraw which is also costly. 

I have a few in mind that I am needing done. Some are just fonts and a few are logos/pictures.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

any of the places that you have seen that make templates in illustrator or corel would also be able to provide you an EPS, PLT, SVG file, or other version that would be compatible directly with your cutter.

If you have someone in mind already, just ask them to export you a version that you can use.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

ifusion said:


> any of the places that you have seen that make templates in illustrator or corel would also be able to provide you an EPS, PLT, SVG file, or other version that would be compatible directly with your cutter.
> 
> If you have someone in mind already, just ask them to export you a version that you can use.


Thanks and at this time I don't have anyone in mind


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

What program do you use to cut from?


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

jasmynn said:


> What program do you use to cut from?


LXI. I have a vinyl express rseries-31 cutter


----------



## Ldyroscoe (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't see an answer to your question. Try The Rhinestone World, Easystone Templates, Synergy 17, The Rhinestone templates to name a few.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I am looking for others or companies that are able to create download files. I have a cutter to make my own templates, but I can't afford a stand a lone rhinestone program at this time, and some other programs uses coreldraw which is also costly.
> 
> I have a few in mind that I am needing done. Some are just fonts and a few are logos/pictures.


and Rhinestone Designs Patterns Downloads Stencils Templates Files


----------

